
This new Samsung SSD is waaaaay faster than yours - M_Grey
https://www.cnet.com/uk/products/samsung-nvme-ssd-960-evo/preview/
======
bryanlarsen
Here's a link to a real review without the clickbait headline. Or just google
for '960 evo review'. All of the results on the front page are better than
this article.

[http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_960_evo_m2_nvme_ssd_rev...](http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_960_evo_m2_nvme_ssd_review)

------
andrewstuart2
Well, unless you have the 950 pro [1] released last year, in which case it's
only about 20% faster for reads, and 25% faster for writes.

That said, it does appear to be half the price of the old pro for the same
sizes, so there must have been some significant process improvements to get
Gen 2 at half price with better speed.

[1]
[http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/product/co...](http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/product/consumer/950pro.html)

~~~
bryanlarsen
And the 960 Pro is about 10% faster than this SSD.

~~~
rektide
960 Pro has a 5 year warranty, & ought basically live forever; that's why I'd
consider paying the premium.

At high queue depth, it seems like the two are pretty close. At lower queue
depth, the 960 Pro often looks to be 50% faster or more. (Based off the
storagereview link in comments)

------
Nursie
As an owner of a Samsung SM961 that I've had for a few months now - no it
ain't!

~~~
BorisMelnik
haha was going to say the same thing - kind of a bold title, seeing that Apple
has included m.2 ssd's in their laptops now for a year or so, and tons of
enthusiasts are already using them.

------
brianwawok
Top comment

> Nice! Do these start on fire like all the other Samsung products?

I cannot wait until the last few use cases for spinning rust die out. So many
problems from spinning rust crashes throughout my life.

